# Camera from Venus



## montresor (Mar 24, 2007)

I just about dropped my dentures at a thrift store today when I saw this in the case. They were asking $6.50. Bought it in less than a New York minute.

The combination winding crank/shutter is broken on mine; apparently that's the case on a lot of these. Mine is Model No. A 10919, with an f5 Wollensak lens that also reads "Ellison-Hollywood."

Who says thrifting is dead?

http://www.geh.org/fm/mees/htmlsrc/mQ10000003_ful.html


----------



## Patrice (Mar 24, 2007)

I have no idea what that is, but for less than $10.00 and it fits in with what you've been after - good on ya!!


----------



## montresor (Mar 24, 2007)

It's an early 35mm camera made in Chicago from 1928 to 1933. Took 40 shots on a roll. One of the strangest looking cameras I've seen!


----------



## Patrice (Mar 24, 2007)

BtW - did you take the photo in the link? Good lighting.

Pat


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hopefully the crank on the camera is intact. They are well known to have broken, missing or defective cranks. It is a strange camera indeed and you got it for an excellent price!


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Mar 25, 2007)

What an exotic and beautiful camera!


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank you very much for the excellent pictures of this most interesting camera.


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 27, 2007)

i like the notes section on that link ... "Brick-shaped brown bakelite body."


----------



## montresor (Mar 30, 2007)

It's highly, if most likely unintentionally, alliterative....


----------

